# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  تاریخ احتمالی اعلام تکمیل ظرفیت کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه آزاد

## majid1004

:اشتباه: سلام دوستان
کسی خبر نداره تاریخ احتمالی اعلام تکمیل ظرفیت کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه آزاد کی هستش ممنون میشم اگر خبر دارید به من هم بگید

----------


## maktitil

سلام 
تاجایی که من شنیدم اواخر آذر ماه زمان اعلام تکمیل ظرفیت دوباره کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه آزاد ،اما اطلاع دقیقی از زمانش ندارم و خیلی دوست دارم منم بدونم.

احتمال اینکه نرم افزار قزوین دوباره بگیره چقدر؟کسی نمی دونه؟

اگه کسی اطلاعی داره به ما هم بگه.ممنون

----------


## amir.khanlari

کسی خبر نداره که نرم افزار اراک دوباره می گیره یا نه ؟

----------


## maktitil

سلام
کسی خبری از تکمیل ظرفیت نداره؟ دیگه هفته های آخر آذریم،نیمه دوم آذر ، من شنیدم نتایج هفته آخر آذر میاد.کسی دیگه ای خبر نداره؟
کسی میدونه چند نفر میگیرند اگه بگیرند؟به 15-20 نفر میرسه؟
نرم افزار قزوین میگیره؟کسی زنگ نزده؟
من هفته پیش زنگ زدم گفتند معلوم نیست کجا میگیره.
خدایا خودت کمک کن.

----------


## maktitil

سلام
کجایید بچه ها؟هیچ کس دیگه اینجا پستی نمیذاره! 
کسی خبری نداره؟
اگه خبری دارید به ماهم بگید!

----------


## maktitil

سلام به همه دوستان
خبر جدید اینکه ، زنگ زدم مرکز آزمون گفتند این هفته مشخص میشه چه روزی اعلام می کنند!
تکمیل ظرفیت هست ولی کجا (کدوم دانشگاه) و چه تعداد و چه رشته مشخص نیست.

خداکنه نرم افزار قزوین حداقل 15 تا بگیره.یعنی امکانش هست؟
امیدوارم قبولشیم.
اگه خبری دارید به ما هم بدید.

----------


## amir.khanlari

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان برنامه نويس
امروز نتيجه تكميل ظرفيت آزاد از طريق سايت http://azmoon.net
اعلام شد .

----------

